# Questions, questions



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed we are hoping to be heading to Christchurch, although every time I think we are close the goal post moves. We have two young children and do not drink, smoke or party so have a simple life!!! We are hoping that a job offer may emerge where the job will be based close to the Airport. We have looked at lifestyle properties and although the dream would be nice the reality is we want to be in an area where we can make friends and be part of a community as we will have no-one in NZ. I hope you can help with my variety of mixed questions are:

1. on a joint income of approx $120,000 living in Christchurch would that give us a comfortable lifestyle for a family of 4? 

2. we have been looking at houses and Rolleston looks reasonably priced, is it a nice, friendly family area and does anyone on this forum live in this area? Any information on this area would be welcomed.

3. we have also looked at Oxford but would prefer not to travel over 30 minutes to work, would Oxford be a good option?

4. what other areas would be good consider?

5. one of the schools in Rolleston is call Clearview which it says is not state integrated, what does this mean? Does anyone have children at this school?

6. as our children are 5 & 8 will we need booster seats for the car in New Zealand?

Thank you in advance for your time and help.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Andrew Family said:


> Fingers crossed we are hoping to be heading to Christchurch, although every time I think we are close the goal post moves. We have two young children and do not drink, smoke or party so have a simple life!!! We are hoping that a job offer may emerge where the job will be based close to the Airport. We have looked at lifestyle properties and although the dream would be nice the reality is we want to be in an area where we can make friends and be part of a community as we will have no-one in NZ. I hope you can help with my variety of mixed questions are:
> 
> 1. on a joint income of approx $120,000 living in Christchurch would that give us a comfortable lifestyle for a family of 4?
> 
> ...


1. Yes for sure.

2. Heard good reports about Rolleston when we initially looked at moving to Christchurch but never been there, sorry.

3. No idea about Oxford, sorry.

4. Rangiora is nice. Have friends living there now. If it's a lifestyle block you're after then no idea where would be best, sorry.

5. There are three types of school:
(a) State
(b) Private (or registered, or independent)
(c) State Integrated
State and state integrated schools are government funded. 
Private schools receive about 25% of their funding from the government. The school relys on tuition fees for the rest. 
State Integrated schools are former private schools which are now "integrated" into the state system under the Private Schools Conditional Integration Act 1975 "on a basis which will preserve and safeguard the special character of the education provided by them". 
Many private schools, state area schools and state integrated schools take students from Years 0 to 13, or Years 7 to 13.

6. Yes you will need booster seats until your children weigh enough to sit in the seat and use the adult belt.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Andrew Family,

I've lived in Christchurch for six years now and I will try to help you with some of your questions. Rolleston is a nice place - I live not too far from there myself - it's a community based place and properties appear to be a little less in price. There are plenty of amenities etc. A friend of mine used to live there and their children went to the primary school, which they found was great. I have know idea what they are talking about when they say 'integrated' possibly 'girls and boys' or perhaps all 'cultures' Someone on here may know. 

There are nice surrounding places around Rolleston area too that are rural such as Springston, Lincoln, Tai Tapu, Prebbleton and Templeton. With regards to your comments about a lifestyle block, I think once you've moved, settled in and adjusted to life in NZ - if a lifestyle block is something you still want then you can make steps towards it then. I don't think many expats move to their first home in a new country and remain there. 

You would definitely need a booster for your five year old, but it depends whether your eight year old fits comfortably in a car without one I guess. When my daughter was eight I think she may have had a booster seat still, I can't remember! Anyhow, good luck with everything, hope I've been of some help to you


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

I know it might sound like I am being paranoid but my research discovered that Rollerston has a prison that treats paedophiles. As i have children I am very concerned about this considering the prison doesn't appear to have fences. Just wondering if anyone could give me more information about this and whether I should or should not be concerned if considering this area????


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a really hard question to answer. I'm not that far from Rolleston and even though I know there's a prison there, I don't tend to let myself think about it being there. If it was a huge concern I don't think Rollie would have a population. I've never heard about the prison having a negative effect on its residents, nor has anyone ever said anything to me about being concerned about it. Whether it influences your decision to live there is a personal choice I guess. Families move to Rolleston all the time. There are lots of new houses being built and there are plans to build a high school too.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for your feedback it is much appreciated. I suppose I am quite sensitive to the issue as it has been all over the UK news lately.


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's understandable 



Andrew Family said:


> Thank you for your feedback it is much appreciated. I suppose I am quite sensitive to the issue as it has been all over the UK news lately.


----------

